# New Version of CounterSpy



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Sunbelt Software Announces Major Upgrade Release of CounterSpy*

New Version 2 offers the industry's first "hybrid" antispyware engine for revolutionary threat detection and remediation
San Francisco, CA, USA (RSA Conference) — February 5, 2007 — Sunbelt Software, a leading provider of Windows security software, today announced the release of Version 2 of CounterSpy, its award-winning antispyware program. The new version offers the industry's first "hybrid" antispyware scanning engine that provides unparalleled malware detection, remediation, and real-time protection for today's evolving blended threat landscape. CounterSpy V2 delivers several new features, including VIPRE™ antimalware technology, FirstScan™ boot-level scanning, kernel-level Active Protection, a reduced memory footprint, and support for Windows Vista. 

"Here at Sunbelt, we have created new technologies that are more efficient and powerful in protecting our customers against complex threats," said Alex Eckelberry, president of Sunbelt Software. "CounterSpy V2 is a major evolution in antispyware detection and remediation and lays the foundation for future integrated product offerings that will deliver all-inclusive protection for both our consumer and enterprise customers." 

Industry's first "hybrid" antispyware scanning engine with VIPRE technology 
CounterSpy is powered by a hybrid engine that merges spyware detection and remediation with Sunbelt's all-new VIPRE™ technology (Virus Intrusion Protection Remediation Engine). VIPRE incorporates both traditional antivirus and cutting-edge antimalware techniques. This marriage of technologies enables CounterSpy to respond more effectively than other products to today's increasingly complex and blended threats. 

FirstScan 
FirstScan is CounterSpy's new scan and remove on-boot technology designed specifically to detect and remove the most deeply embedded malware. Triggered through a CounterSpy system scan, FirstScan will run at the system's boot time, bypassing the Windows operating system, to directly scan certain locations of the hard drive for malware, removing infections where found. 

Kernel-level active protection 
CounterSpy's Active Protection™ now works inside the Windows kernel (the core of the operating system), watching for malware and stopping it before it has a chance to execute on a user's system. As in the previous version of CounterSpy, Active Protection will also alert users for potentially harmful changes to their system, based on behavioral characteristics. 

Smaller memory footprint requires fewer system resources 
The core of CounterSpy has been reengineered to deliver a smaller CPU and memory footprint. With this new design, CounterSpy provides unobtrusive real-time protection and faster spyware scans without significantly impairing system performance. 

Incremental definition updates 
With the program's new incremental update feature, definition updates are smaller, greatly reducing download times from the previous version. 

Support for Windows Vista 32-bit 
CounterSpy provides full support for 32-bit versions of Windows Vista and integrates seamlessly with the Vista Windows Security Center. Vista 64-bit support will be forthcoming in the near future, and will be available as a free upgrade to all current Counterspy subscribers at no charge.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Is this a free program?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

wally246 said:


> Is this a free program?


Nope.

http://www.sunbelt-software.com/CounterSpy.cfm


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

As Glaswegian stated, CounterSpy v2 is not free. It is $19.95, but it is well worth it. CounterSpy is one of the best AntiSpyware Apps out there. Please dont get me wrong, Im not trying to persuade you to buy it, im only stating that it is not free and a very good program.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, download the trial when you need to scan for malicious content and then uninstall straight after! :grin:


----------

